# look where I found Alfie when I got home from work......



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Do Not Disturb!


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

How cute


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

That is so cute. Looks like you are now sleeping on the floor.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha I know, he's a little monkey!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

Ahhh, bless him, hahaha


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awww how sweet


----------



## Silver deer (May 7, 2008)

lol, that's adorable!


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

awwwwww what a little cutie!!!!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

.......great picture.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

aaawwww too too cute!!!! Just want to lean over and kiss those little tufty ears ....


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha I like the way he's just decided to curl up in my bed! cheeky!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Bless him


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

awwwwwww bless thats so cute , hes a real sweetie and cheeky the best combination if you ask me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee hee,,isnt he gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

he's quite attached to that bed!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

he looks so snuggly


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

A real sweetheart


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwww how fantastic is that picture  love it


----------

